#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook Macro for Forwarding the received mail

## rajkumarmp

Hi CHAMPS,

I need a macro to forward the received mail in my inbox.

the mail has the subject line "request, 111, 01010".


This mail has to forwarded with placing


TO: 1010 (first digit has to be removed)

CC: 111 (the 111 is the code of a particular username saved in excel file. So, the macro has to search the excel file and get the specific name"

SUBJECT: FW has to be removed.


THANKS for the help in Advance.

----------

